# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اگر سوال مشاوره ای و راهنمایی لازم دارید می تونید بپرسید

## Z_H..

:Y (506):  :Y (1): 
امیدوارم حالتون خوبه خوب باشه و روزهای فراموش نشدنی رو پشت سر بگذارید..... 
من رشته ام تجربی (نظام قدیم) هست و امسال دومین کنکورم بود که به لطف خدا و همراهی خانواده ام خواهم تونست به رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظرم برسم....
حدودا یک ماه وقتم آزاد هست و ترجیح دادم این مدت به دوستانی که سوال مشاوره ای در حوزه کنکور دارن کمک کنم...
می تونید سوالاتتون رو بپرسید...
 پاسخگو خواهم بود...
(مشاور نخواهم شد و از پذیرفتن مشاوره معذورم اما تمام سوالاتی که بپرسید پاسخ خواهم داد)

zhayatolgheibi313@yahoo.com

----------


## Ordijahannam

سلام شما تابستون آزمون رفتید؟

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام شما تابستون آزمون رفتید؟


سلام عزیز 
خیر. تابستون رو صرف رفع اشکال کردم. درس ها و فصل هایی که می دونستم اشکال دارم و ازشون می ترسیدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

نحوه مطالعات و تقسیم ساعت بین دروس بین دو آزمون قلم چی ضمن سال چطور بود ؟ 
استراتژی خودت در آزمون های قلم چی چطور بود ؟
بین دو هفته قلم چی چقدر از کتاب های مدرسه استفاده میکردی ؟ آیا درسنامه ها هر بار دوره میکردی ؟ 
کمی هم لطفا در مورد دوره کردن دروس بفرمایید ؟

----------


## Z_H..

> نحوه مطالعات و تقسیم ساعت بین دروس بین دو آزمون قلم چی ضمن سال چطور بود ؟ 
> استراتژی خودت در آزمون های قلم چی چطور بود ؟
> بین دو هفته قلم چی چقدر از کتاب های مدرسه استفاده میکردی ؟ آیا درسنامه ها هر بار دوره میکردی ؟ 
> کمی هم لطفا در مورد دوره کردن دروس بفرمایید ؟


برنامه ام مطابق با آزمون های قلمچی بود... 
روزانه :2.30/3 زیست _ 2/2.30 شیمی _ 2.5 /2 ریاضی/فیزیک_1 ریاضی/فیزیک (یک روز در میان جا به جا می شدن) _1 دینی _ 30 مین زبان _1 عربی _ 1.30 ادبیات _زمان باقی مونده رو صرف خورده ریزه ها می کردم(شبی یک ریدینگ و کلوز زبان _ یک درک مطلب عربی _ 5 تا اعلام_ حفظ 5 آیه دینی_5 تا تست آرایه و 5 تا تست قرابت)

----------


## ashkanabbasi

سلام دوست عزیز
امیدوارم به نتیجه دلخواه خودتون برسید
من داوطلب تجربی نظام قدیم بودم و دومین کنکور من بود.
متاسفانه اشکالات سال اول کنکور را رفع نکردم و این کنکور را بدون آمادگی رفتم .
اما ترجیح میدهم شانس خودم را دوباره امتحان کنم و تلاش بیشتری نیز انجام دهم .
منتها به علت اهمال کاری گذشته و گذشتن این دو سال ، سبب یک حس منفی شده است و به نوعی یک موج ناامیدی را در من ایجاد کرده است.
آیا به نظر شما با چنین توصیفاتی صحیح است ، یک بار دیگر کنکور دهم ؟
و پرسش آخر : کنکور 99 که هیچ چیز آن مشخص نیست ، اعم از تاثیر معدل و... آیا ریسک بزرگی برای من محسوب میشود ؟؟؟

----------


## reza2018

میتونم بپرسم از کجا فهمیدی رشته ودانشگاه مورد علاقت قبول شدی؟!

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام دوست عزیز
> امیدوارم به نتیجه دلخواه خودتون برسید
> من داوطلب تجربی نظام قدیم بودم و دومین کنکور من بود.
> متاسفانه اشکالات سال اول کنکور را رفع نکردم و این کنکور را بدون آمادگی رفتم .
> اما ترجیح میدهم شانس خودم را دوباره امتحان کنم و تلاش بیشتری نیز انجام دهم .
> منتها به علت اهمال کاری گذشته و گذشتن این دو سال ، سبب یک حس منفی شده است و به نوعی یک موج ناامیدی را در من ایجاد کرده است.
> آیا به نظر شما با چنین توصیفاتی صحیح است ، یک بار دیگر کنکور دهم ؟
> و پرسش آخر : کنکور 99 که هیچ چیز آن مشخص نیست ، اعم از تاثیر معدل و... آیا ریسک بزرگی برای من محسوب میشود ؟؟؟


سلام 
اول این که برای شروع باید حواشی رو کنار بگذارید... درمورد مشخص نبودن وضعیت کنکور 99 : به نظرم با توجه به این شرایط و مشخص نبودن وضعیت همون کتاب های خودتون(نظام قدیم) رو مطالعه کنید... 
براي موندن:اگر می خوایید فقط شانس خودتون رو امتحان کنید که حتما امسال انتخاب رشته کنید اما آگه تصمیم دارید محکم شروع کنید و تا آخر ادامه بدید و هدف براتون مهم و ارزشمنده حتما بمونید و برای رسیدن به هدفتون تلاش کنید... 
جواب سوال پیش خودتونه... 
موفق باشید

----------


## Z_H..

> میتونم بپرسم از کجا فهمیدی رشته ودانشگاه مورد علاقت قبول شدی؟!


دوست عزیز لطفا این تاپیک رو وارد حاشیه نکنید...
حتما اونقدر خوب کنکورم رو دادم که از نتیجه ام مطمئن هستم

----------


## mohi.goli

> امیدوارم حالتون خوبه خوب باشه و روزهای فراموش نشدنی رو پشت سر بگذارید..... 
> من رشته ام تجربی (نظام قدیم) هست و امسال دومین کنکورم بود که به لطف خدا و همراهی خانواده ام خواهم تونست به رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظرم برسم....
> حدودا یک ماه وقتم آزاد هست و ترجیح دادم این مدت به دوستانی که سوال مشاوره ای در حوزه کنکور دارن کمک کنم...
> می تونید سوالاتتون رو بپرسید...
>  پاسخگو خواهم بود...
> (مشاور نخواهم شد و از پذیرفتن مشاوره معذورم اما تمام سوالاتی که بپرسید پاسخ خواهم داد)


بنظرت تابستون اگه فقط شیمی و زیست پیش و سوم رو برسم یدور با تست تموم کنم کم نیست؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..



امیدوارم حالتون خوبه خوب باشه و روزهای فراموش نشدنی رو پشت سر بگذارید..... 
من رشته ام تجربی (نظام قدیم) هست و امسال دومین کنکورم بود که به لطف خدا و همراهی خانواده ام خواهم تونست به رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظرم برسم....
حدودا یک ماه وقتم آزاد هست و ترجیح دادم این مدت به دوستانی که سوال مشاوره ای در حوزه کنکور دارن کمک کنم...
می تونید سوالاتتون رو بپرسید...
 پاسخگو خواهم بود...
(مشاور نخواهم شد و از پذیرفتن مشاوره معذورم اما تمام سوالاتی که بپرسید پاسخ خواهم داد)


سلام برنامه روزانت چی بود یعنی توی يه روز چند تا درس و چه درس هايي رو می خوندی*

----------


## Z_H..

> *
> 
> سلام برنامه روزانت چی بود یعنی توی يه روز چند تا درس و چه درس هايي رو می خوندی*


بالاتر توضیح دادم دوست عزیز. در پاسخ آقاي kia_k
از باز هم سوالی بود می تونید بپرسید

----------


## Z_H..

> بنظرت تابستون اگه فقط شیمی و زیست پیش و سوم رو برسم یدور با تست تموم کنم کم نیست؟


بستگی به سطح تون داره... 
اگر در کنار این ها خورده ریزه های عمومی (بالاتر گفتم شامل چه چیزهایی میشه) رو هم کار کنید خوبه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..


بالاتر توضیح دادم دوست عزیز. در پاسخ آقاي kia_k
از باز هم سوالی بود می تونید بپرسید


میشه یه بار دیگه بگی متوجه نشدم در روز چند تا درس می خوندی و چی ها بودن*

----------


## Z_H..

> *
> 
> میشه یه بار دیگه بگی متوجه نشدم در روز چند تا درس می خوندی و چی ها بودن*


روزانه :2.30 تا 3 ساعت: زیست _ 2 تا 2.30 ساعت: شیمی _ 2.5 تا 2 ساعت: ریاضی یا فیزیک_1ساعت: ریاضی یا فیزیک  _1 ساعت: دینی _ 30 دقیقه: زبان _1ساعت: عربی _ 1.30 ساعت :ادبیات _زمان باقی مونده رو صرف خورده ریزه ها می کردم( خورده ریزه ها شامل : شبی یک ریدینگ و کلوز زبان _ یک درک مطلب عربی _ 5 تا اعلام_ حفظ 5 آیه دینی_5 تا تست آرایه و 5 تا تست قرابت)
ریاضی و فیزیک نوبتی بود یعنی یک روز 2 ساعت ریاضی و 1 ساعت فیزیک، روز بعد 2 ساعت فیزیک و 1 ساعت ریاضی.. 
که در 1 ساعتی ها فقط تست می زدم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..


روزانه :2.30 تا 3 ساعت: زیست _ 2 تا 2.30 ساعت: شیمی _ 2.5 تا 2 ساعت: ریاضی یا فیزیک_1ساعت: ریاضی یا فیزیک  _1 ساعت: دینی _ 30 دقیقه: زبان _1ساعت: عربی _ 1.30 ساعت :ادبیات _زمان باقی مونده رو صرف خورده ریزه ها می کردم( خورده ریزه ها شامل : شبی یک ریدینگ و کلوز زبان _ یک درک مطلب عربی _ 5 تا اعلام_ حفظ 5 آیه دینی_5 تا تست آرایه و 5 تا تست قرابت)
ریاضی و فیزیک نوبتی بود یعنی یک روز 2 ساعت ریاضی و 1 ساعت فیزیک، روز بعد 2 ساعت فیزیک و 1 ساعت ریاضی.. 
که در 1 ساعتی ها فقط تست می زدم


یعنی روزانه 8 تا کتاب می خوندی؟*

----------


## Z_H..

> *
> 
> یعنی روزانه 8 تا کتاب می خوندی؟*


بله، اما بعد از عید عمومی ها فشرده تر شد

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..


بله، اما بعد از عید عمومی ها فشرده تر شد


به نظرت درسته آدم توی يه روز 8 تا مبحث سنگین بخونه؟*

----------


## reza2018

> دوست عزیز لطفا این تاپیک رو وارد حاشیه نکنید...
> حتما اونقدر خوب کنکورم رو دادم که از نتیجه ام مطمئن هستم


فقط میتونم بگم موفق باشید.

----------


## Z_H..

> *
> 
> به نظرت درسته آدم توی يه روز 8 تا مبحث سنگین بخونه؟*


من اگر به خودم فشار نمی آوردم نمی تونستم کنکورم رو اونطور که می خوام تمام کنم... باید سختی هاشو به جون بخری... 
من روزهای بود تا ساعت 3 شب بیدار بودم و 16 ساعت مطالعه داشتم که این کار در نظر خیلی ها اشتباهه... 
مشکل کنکوری ها این هست که همیشه طبق یک چهارچوب خاصی رفتار و عمل می کنن و فکر می کنن اگر از این چهارچوب خارج بشن نمی تونن موفق بشن... طبق توانایی ها و سطح انتظار خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید دوست عزیز.... 
و بدونید برای رتبه د درصد خوب باید سختی و زحمت کشید... 
من پارسال نمره چشم هام 1 بود و الان به 4 رسیده... وزنم به شدت کم شد و ریزش مو گرفتم.. 
باید برای هدفت تلاش کنی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..


من اگر به خودم فشار نمی آوردم نمی تونستم کنکورم رو اونطور که می خوام تمام کنم... باید سختی هاشو به جون بخری... 
من روزهای بود تا ساعت 3 شب بیدار بودم و 16 ساعت مطالعه داشتم که این کار در نظر خیلی ها اشتباهه... 
مشکل کنکوری ها این هست که همیشه طبق یک چهارچوب خاصی رفتار و عمل می کنن و فکر می کنن اگر از این چهارچوب خارج بشن نمی تونن موفق بشن... طبق توانایی ها و سطح انتظار خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید دوست عزیز.... 
و بدونید برای رتبه د درصد خوب باید سختی و زحمت کشید... 
من پارسال نمره چشم هام 1 بود و الان به 4 رسیده... وزنم به شدت کم شد و ریزش مو گرفتم.. 
باید برای هدفت تلاش کنی


بله باید تلاش کرد منتهی سوال اينه که شما گفتید بار دوم هست که کنکور میدید ميشه بگيد سال اول سطح درسیتون چطوری بود؟؟ چون به نظر مياد پایه قوی داشتی*

----------


## Z_H..

> *
> 
> بله باید تلاش کرد منتهی سوال اينه که شما گفتید بار دوم هست که کنکور میدید ميشه بگيد سال اول سطح درسیتون چطوری بود؟؟ چون به نظر مياد پایه قوی داشتی*


پایه بسیار ضعیفی داشتم و درواقع اصلا پایه ای نداشتم :Yahoo (21):  و رتبه پارسالم بین 10000 تا 20000 بود

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..


پایه بسیار ضعیفی داشتم و درواقع اصلا پایه ای نداشتم و رتبه پارسالم بین 10000 تا 20000 بود


و با برنامه کانون رفتی جلو ديگه؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..


پایه بسیار ضعیفی داشتم و درواقع اصلا پایه ای نداشتم و رتبه پارسالم بین 10000 تا 20000 بود


سوال بعدی اينه که مرور چیکار کردی مرور طبق برنامه کانون بود؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..


پایه بسیار ضعیفی داشتم و درواقع اصلا پایه ای نداشتم و رتبه پارسالم بین 10000 تا 20000 بود


و سوال آخر امسال فکر می کنی سه رشته برتر بیاری؟*

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.لطف میکنید زمان مرور هر درس رو بگین به چه نحوی مرور میکردین؟روز بعد،هفته بعد ؟خواهشن بگین مرور چطور انجام میدادین؟و خواهشن با ریز جزییات.ریز جزییات

----------


## Z_H..

> *
> 
> و با برنامه کانون رفتی جلو ديگه؟*


بله کاملا با کانون پیش میرفتم

----------


## Z_H..

> *
> 
> سوال بعدی اينه که مرور چیکار کردی مرور طبق برنامه کانون بود؟*


کاملا مطابق با برنامه کانون پیش می رفتم

----------


## Z_H..

> *
> 
> و سوال آخر امسال فکر می کنی سه رشته برتر بیاری؟*


به لطف خدا رشته برتر در دانشگاه برتر

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام.لطف میکنید زمان مرور هر درس رو بگین به چه نحوی مرور میکردین؟روز بعد،هفته بعد ؟خواهشن بگین مرور چطور انجام میدادین؟و خواهشن با ریز جزییات.ریز جزییات


مرورهام مطابق با برنامه کانون بود... 
درس های هفته اول رو حتما در هفته دوم و ترجیحا آخر هفته مرور می کردم.. 
براي مرور زیست کتاب درسی و نکات خودم که داخل کتاب نوشته بودم برای شیمی هم کتاب درسی و نکات خودم که در دفتری جدا بود برای فیزیک و ریاضی فرمول ها که همه رو در دفترچه ای نوشته بودم و برای همه این درس ها تعداد کمی تست می زدم که ترجیحا تست های مارک دار به خصوص در ریاضی و فیزیک

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..


مرورهام مطابق با برنامه کانون بود... 
درس های هفته اول رو حتما در هفته دوم و ترجیحا آخر هفته مرور می کردم.. 
براي مرور زیست کتاب درسی و نکات خودم که داخل کتاب نوشته بودم برای شیمی هم کتاب درسی و نکات خودم که در دفتری جدا بود برای فیزیک و ریاضی فرمول ها که همه رو در دفترچه ای نوشته بودم و برای همه این درس ها تعداد کمی تست می زدم که ترجیحا تست های مارک دار به خصوص در ریاضی و فیزیک


قسمت هايي مثل ژنتیک و حرکت شناسی و غیره که زمان بیشتری باید برای یادگیرشون گذاشت چطوری می خوندی تا مسلط شی؟*

----------


## Saturn8

> من اگر به خودم فشار نمی آوردم نمی تونستم کنکورم رو اونطور که می خوام تمام کنم... باید سختی هاشو به جون بخری... 
> من روزهای بود تا ساعت 3 شب بیدار بودم و 16 ساعت مطالعه داشتم که این کار در نظر خیلی ها اشتباهه... 
> مشکل کنکوری ها این هست که همیشه طبق یک چهارچوب خاصی رفتار و عمل می کنن و فکر می کنن اگر از این چهارچوب خارج بشن نمی تونن موفق بشن... طبق توانایی ها و سطح انتظار خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید دوست عزیز.... 
> و بدونید برای رتبه د درصد خوب باید سختی و زحمت کشید... 
> من پارسال نمره چشم هام 1 بود و الان به 4 رسیده... وزنم به شدت کم شد و ریزش مو گرفتم.. 
> باید برای هدفت تلاش کنی



دمتون گرم وارزوی موفقیت راستش قصد به حاشیه بردن تاپیک رو ندارم اما واقعا یه سوال برام پیش اومده اگه بخوام سال دیگه کنکور بدم وحق انتخاب بدن نظتم جدید بهتره یا قدیم اخه مباحثی که من باهاشون مشکل دارم حذف شدن و برام خیلی کتاب دوست داشتنی شده

----------


## Z_H..

> *
> 
> قسمت هايي مثل ژنتیک و حرکت شناسی و غیره که زمان بیشتری باید برای یادگیرشون گذاشت چطوری می خوندی تا مسلط شی؟*


هميشه خودم یک قسمت جدایی تو برنامه ام داشتم که بهشون می گفتم خورده ریزه که بیشتر شامل عمومی ها می شد (بالاتر گفتم شامل چه چیز هایی میشد) وقتی درسی رو در زمان مشخص خودش تمام نمی کردم روزانه به عنوان خورده ریزه تعدادی تست از اون مبحث میزدم تا زمانی که کاملا به مسلط بشم ادامه اش می آدم، تعداد تست ها لازم نیست خیلی زیاد باشه درحد 20 تا 25 تا

----------


## Z_H..

> دمتون گرم وارزوی موفقیت راستش قصد به حاشیه بردن تاپیک رو ندارم اما واقعا یه سوال برام پیش اومده اگه بخوام سال دیگه کنکور بدم وحق انتخاب بدن نظتم جدید بهتره یا قدیم اخه مباحثی که من باهاشون مشکل دارم حذف شدن و برام خیلی کتاب دوست داشتنی شده


با توجه به تسطتون روی کتاب های نظام قدیم تصمیم بگیرید... بینید با خوندن کتاب و منابع جدید مشکلی ندارید؟! این سوال رو یکی دیگر از دوستان از من پرسیدن. برای این که بتونم دقیق پاسخشون رو بدم از دکتر سبطی پرسیدم... 
ایشون گفتن رقیب ها در نظام قدیم ضعیف تر اما درس های نظام جدید ساده تر هستند و باید دید چه می شود؟!.. 
منظور ایشون این بود تا اعلام نتایج و نحوه تراز بندی نمیشه نظری داد.... 
انتخاب با خودتونه اما اگر من بودم همان نظام قدیم رو شرکت می کردم و در کنارش نیم نگاهی به کتاب های نظام جدید و مباحث مشترک داشتم

----------


## Linomis

سلام ، برای تاسبتون به نظرتون ی دانش اموز که پایه متوسط رو به بالایی داره چه مباحثی بخونه بهتره؟ از کی و با چه ساعت مطالعه ای استارت زدین؟روزانه چندتا تست میزدین؟و اینکه برنامه ای که گفتین صرفا همین بود یا حجم مباحث هر روزو هم مشخص میکردین؟ :Y (503):  :Y (503):

----------


## Linomis

راجب خوندن توی تابستون ، تعداد منابعی که باید کار کنیم و حجم مطالب هم ی توضیحی بدین ، ممنون������

----------


## Linomis

میشه ی عکس هم از نمونه برنامه هفتگیتون بذارین  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Linomis

برنامتون همین بود یا حجم مطالب هر درسی رو توی روز روهم مشخص میکردین؟ از کی استارت زدین چ با چه ساعت مطالعه ای ؟ روزانه چقدر تست میزدین؟‌ی دانش اموز با پایه متوسط رو به بالا تراز (۶۷۰۰) چه مباحثیو بخونه بهتره ؟‌تابستون دقیقا روی چیا وقت بذاره و چندتا منبع رو کار کنه؟ اگه میشه ی عکس از برنامتون برای ی ازمون رو بذارین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## AynazZ

چجوری تحمل کردی چندماه بالای 12 13 ساعت  :Yahoo (2):  رمز موفقیتت چی بوده  :Yahoo (2): 
بزرگترین مشکل من خسته شدنه بعده یمدت....خسته میشدی چیکار میکردی؟ اصن شد کم بیاری؟؟؟ (بجز دو هفته اخر که یادمه استرس گرفتی و اونم حلش کردی :Yahoo (99): )
6/7ساعتو میخوابیدی معمولا؟ من نمیخوابم خخخل میشم  :Yahoo (21):  اگه از خوابت معمولا نمیزدی چجوری این تایم بالا میخوندی؟ من هرکار کردم نشد که نشد
با هشتایی خوندن خخخیلی موافقم و تقریبا منم اینجوری بودم (البته اونموقع که میخوندم :Yahoo (12): ) ولی تایمامو مجبور بودم کمتر کنم. خدایی 13 14 ساعت چجوری مداوم میخوندی؟ من یه روز 13تا بودم 4/5 روز میرفتم رو 6 7 8  :Yahoo (12): 
چندتا عکس از دفتر برنامه ریزیت میشه بذاری؟ ببینم عاخه دقیقا چجوری میخوندی :Yahoo (2): 
راستی نظرت درمورد ازمونای سنجشو میگی باتوجه به اینکه خودت قلم بودی...بنظرت اشتباهه با سنجش پیش رفتو اونارو شرکت کرد؟(خدایی کنکور خیلی شبیه سنجشه لامصب -_- )

----------


## Z_H..

> چجوری تحمل کردی چندماه بالای 12 13 ساعت  رمز موفقیتت چی بوده 
> بزرگترین مشکل من خسته شدنه بعده یمدت....خسته میشدی چیکار میکردی؟ اصن شد کم بیاری؟؟؟ (بجز دو هفته اخر که یادمه استرس گرفتی و اونم حلش کردی)
> 6/7ساعتو میخوابیدی معمولا؟ من نمیخوابم خخخل میشم  اگه از خوابت معمولا نمیزدی چجوری این تایم بالا میخوندی؟ من هرکار کردم نشد که نشد
> با هشتایی خوندن خخخیلی موافقم و تقریبا منم اینجوری بودم (البته اونموقع که میخوندم) ولی تایمامو مجبور بودم کمتر کنم. خدایی 13 14 ساعت چجوری مداوم میخوندی؟ من یه روز 13تا بودم 4/5 روز میرفتم رو 6 7 8 
> چندتا عکس از دفتر برنامه ریزیت میشه بذاری؟ ببینم عاخه دقیقا چجوری میخوندی
> راستی نظرت درمورد ازمونای سنجشو میگی باتوجه به اینکه خودت قلم بودی...بنظرت اشتباهه با سنجش پیش رفتو اونارو شرکت کرد؟(خدایی کنکور خیلی شبیه سنجشه لامصب -_- )


همه خسته میشن مگه میشه کسی احساس خستگی نکنه؟!هدفم خیلی برام مهمه و هر وقت بهش فکر می کنم انگیزه ام بیشتر و بیشتر میشه... 
من پارسال به خاطر رتبه ام حرف و تیکه و کنایه زیاد شنیدم و دوباره شنیدن اون ها برام عذاب آور بود... مشاورم پارسال بعد از گرفتن رتبه بهم گفت( تو هیچی نمیشی) و تمام تلاشش رو کرد که من انتخاب رشته کنم اما من وایسادم و دوباره با همون آقا مشاوره گرفتم، خیلی سخت بود اما وقتی می خواستم کم کاری کنم یادم میومد که چی بهم گفته و اگر درست کار نکنم دوباره همون حرف ها رو می شنوم... الان اون آقا انگشت به دهن مونده که چی شد و اشتباهش رو پذیرفت... 
حرف هایی که پارسال بعد از اعلام نتایج اذیتم کرده بودن رو روی کاغذهایی رنگی نوشتم و زدم به دیوار جلوی چشمم. هر شب می خوندمشون و برای خودم یاداوری می کردم که چی گذشت و چه قدر اذیت شدم.... 
الان خونه خودمون نیستم، هر وقت برگشتم چشم عکس دفترم رو میذارم.... 
به نظرم آزمون قلمچی شرکت کن اما سوالات سنجش رو بگیر و تو خونه حل کن...

----------


## Fatima. F

سلام.من که نظام قدیمم با توجه به کنکور امسال برای سال بعد کدوم نظام رو انتخاب کنم نتیجه بهتری میگیرم؟

----------


## mlt

منابعت چیه؟
تا قبل عید برای درسی ازمون زمان دار میزدی ؟
منظورم تو فرجه دو هفته ای؟

----------


## Z_H..

> منابعت چیه؟
> تا قبل عید برای درسی ازمون زمان دار میزدی ؟
> منظورم تو فرجه دو هفته ای؟


ادبیات:5 گنج نشرالگو_خیلی سبز
عربی:خیلی سبز_نشرالگو جامع_نشراگو سال به سال
دینی:آیات و نکات گاج _ گاج نقره ای
زبان:مبتکران جامع شهاب اناری _ درک مطلب به زبان ساده شهاب اناری
ریاضی:خیلی سبز_ آیکیو_ موج آزمون(جمعبندی) 
زیست:نشر الگو ها رو پارسال خونده بودم. آیکیو_سه سطحی _آبی قلمچی _موج آزمون(جمعبندی) _ تست های طبقه بندی کنکور
فیزیک:چهارجلدی خیلی سبز _10 سال کنکور آبی قلمچی
شیمی:درسنامه های مبتکران واجب رو پارسال خونده بودم هر چند امسال هم به مشکل بر می خوردم ازشون کمک می گرفتم. آیکیو_آبی قلمچی(اگر تست کم میومد) _فار آزمون(جمعبندی) 
حتما حتما تست زمان دار بزنید... بهتره که در هفته دوم و روزهای سه شنبه و چهارشنبه باشه..

----------


## ffatemeh

> ادبیات:5 گنج نشرالگو_خیلی سبز
> عربی:خیلی سبز_نشرالگو جامع_نشراگو سال به سال
> دینی:آیات و نکات گاج _ گاج نقره ای
> زبان:مبتکران جامع شهاب اناری _ درک مطلب به زبان ساده شهاب اناری
> ریاضی:خیلی سبز_ آیکیو_ موج آزمون(جمعبندی) 
> زیست:نشر الگو ها رو پارسال خونده بودم. آیکیو_سه سطحی _آبی قلمچی _موج آزمون(جمعبندی) _ تست های طبقه بندی کنکور
> فیزیک:چهارجلدی خیلی سبز _10 سال کنکور آبی قلمچی
> شیمی:درسنامه های مبتکران واجب رو پارسال خونده بودم هر چند امسال هم به مشکل بر می خوردم ازشون کمک می گرفتم. آیکیو_آبی قلمچی(اگر تست کم میومد) _فار آزمون(جمعبندی) 
> حتما حتما تست زمان دار بزنید... بهتره که در هفته دوم و روزهای سه شنبه و چهارشنبه باشه..


با توجه به اینکه گفتین پایه ضعیفی داشتید ریاضی و فیزیک رو چطور کار میکردین؟زمان هر تست اوایل زیاد نبود؟چطور سرعتتون رو بالا بردین؟افرین که طوری تلاش کردی که الان مطمینی قبولی...

----------


## ffatemeh

تراز کانون اوایل چقدر بودٔ؟میانگین ترازٔ؟ به بودجه بندی دو هفته میرسیدی؟

----------


## Z_H..

> با توجه به اینکه گفتین پایه ضعیفی داشتید ریاضی و فیزیک رو چطور کار میکردین؟زمان هر تست اوایل زیاد نبود؟چطور سرعتتون رو بالا بردین؟افرین که طوری تلاش کردی که الان مطمینی قبولی...


تابستان اشکالاتم رو به کمک دبیر برطرف کردم. تا حد امکان از کلاس عمومی استفاده نکنید و اشکلاتتون رو به کمک دبیر خصوصی بر طرف کنید.. 
اوایل که مسلما زمان زیادی روی هر تست صرف می کردم اما حتما تلاشم رو می کردم که خودم جواب رو پیدا کنم... سرعت در ریاضی وفیزیک با تست بسیار زیاد به دست میاد و حوصله زیادی رو هم طلب می کنه... کلا تو درس خوندن باید صبر داشت...

----------


## Z_H..

> تراز کانون اوایل چقدر بودٔ؟میانگین ترازٔ؟ به بودجه بندی دو هفته میرسیدی؟


پارسال گاج شرکت می کردم و میانگینم حدود 5700 بود که تغریبا معادل 5200 قلمچی می شد.. 
امسال تا آذر ماه گاج بودم و میانگینم 7200 بود از آذر به بعد قلمچی شرکت کردم که میانگینم 6900 شد. جمع بندی ها رو هم قلمچی بودم اما دفترچه سنجش رو می گرفتم و خونه حل می کردم

----------


## AynazZ

بهم گفت( تو هیچی نمیشی) 

چه جمله آشنایی :Yahoo (76):  اونموقعا دقیقا مشاور کلاس مام همینو بمن گف وقتی شنید از ریاضی اومدم تجربی....منتهی بعده اولین آزمونه ریاضی و فیزیکی که معلما گرفتنو 96 و 100 زدم نظرش عوض شد  :Yahoo (76):  معلم ریاضیمونم گف چرااااغ خاموش میای جلو :Yahoo (22):  ولی بعده چندماه اصن فریز شدم.......هنوز صدای دااااااااادی که سرم زد توی کلاس جلو همه  تو سرمه :Yahoo (21):  

+چرا حل نکردی تمرینارو؟
-بلد نبودم 
+بلددددد نبودی؟؟؟؟؟؟!!! اینو بلد نبودی؟ اینووووووووووووووو بلد نبودی؟؟؟  محکمم میزد رو میزم :Yahoo (21):  نزدیک بود خودمم بزنه :/ منم خیلی بی تفاوت بدونه هیچ عکس العملی :Yahoo (21):   خداییشم چندتا تمرینه حده ساده بود -_-

 فرق تو بامن و امثال من این بود که تو تحمل کردی سختیو و جااااانزدی......دمت گرم.

----------


## AynazZ

تمامه اون منابعی که گفتی سال دوم خوندی؟ رسیدی؟

----------


## Z_H..

> بهم گفت( تو هیچی نمیشی) 
> 
> چه جمله آشنایی اونموقعا دقیقا مشاور کلاس مام همینو بمن گف وقتی شنید از ریاضی اومدم تجربی....منتهی بعده اولین آزمونه ریاضی و فیزیکی که معلما گرفتنو 96 و 100 زدم نظرش عوض شد  معلم ریاضیمونم گف چرااااغ خاموش میای جلو ولی بعده چندماه اصن فریز شدم.......هنوز صدای دااااااااادی که سرم زد توی کلاس جلو همه  تو سرمه 
> 
> +چرا حل نکردی تمرینارو؟
> -بلد نبودم 
> +بلددددد نبودی؟؟؟؟؟؟!!! اینو بلد نبودی؟ اینووووووووووووووو بلد نبودی؟؟؟  محکمم میزد رو میزم نزدیک بود خودمم بزنه :/ منم خیلی بی تفاوت بدونه هیچ عکس العملی  خداییشم چندتا تمرینه حده ساده بود -_-
> 
>  فرق تو بامن و امثال من این بود که تو تحمل کردی سختیو و جااااانزدی......دمت گرم.


من همیشه تو ذهنم می آوردم روزی رو که مشاورم به خاطر حرفی که بهم زد پشیمون بشه. روز قبل از کنکور ازم عذرخواهی کرد و گفت من اشتباه کردم و دیگه هیچ وقت هیچ کسی رو دست کم نمی گیرم (12 سال سابقه کاری داره) 
بر خدا توکل کن.... ارتباطت رو یا خدا خیلی قوی کن.... ازش کمک بخواه... 
حتما موفق میشی عزیزم

----------


## Z_H..

> تمامه اون منابعی که گفتی سال دوم خوندی؟ رسیدی؟


به غیر از مبتکران شیمی و نشرالگو زیست همه رو سال دوم خوندم.... 
شروع کنی به خوندن خود به خود کتاب لازم داری... 
سخته ولی شروع کن و ادامه بده :Yahoo (3):

----------


## H.R.R

سلام
اگر امکان داره روش مطالعتون تو زیست رو توضیح بدید.

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام
> اگر امکان داره روش مطالعتون تو زیست رو توضیح بدید.


اول یک دور کتاب درسی رو روخوانی می کردم تا کلیت موضوع دستم بیاد... بعد یک سوم تست های آیکیو حل و بررسی و نکاتش رو هم وارد کتابم می کردم... دوباره کتاب رو دقیق با همه نکات می خوندم و مطالب رو به خاطر می سپردم و تست های باقی مانده رو حل و بررسی و نکاتشون رو وارد کتاب می کردم

----------


## Linomis

از کی و با چه ساعت مطالعه ای استارت زدین؟ مشاورتون کی بود ؟ ایشون براتون برنامه میریخت یا خودتون؟ روزی چندتا تست میزدین؟ ما که سال بعد کنکور داریم چه مباحثیو توی تابستون کار کنیم بهتره؟

----------


## samankh

> امیدوارم حالتون خوبه خوب باشه و روزهای فراموش نشدنی رو پشت سر بگذارید..... 
> من رشته ام تجربی (نظام قدیم) هست و امسال دومین کنکورم بود که به لطف خدا و همراهی خانواده ام خواهم تونست به رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظرم برسم....
> حدودا یک ماه وقتم آزاد هست و ترجیح دادم این مدت به دوستانی که سوال مشاوره ای در حوزه کنکور دارن کمک کنم...
> می تونید سوالاتتون رو بپرسید...
>  پاسخگو خواهم بود...
> (مشاور نخواهم شد و از پذیرفتن مشاوره معذورم اما تمام سوالاتی که بپرسید پاسخ خواهم داد)


شما در سال دوم برای چه درس هایی به کلاس کنکور رفتید؟؟؟؟

----------


## S-A

لطفا در این تاپیک منو راهنمایی کنید 
راهنمایی برای منبع های درسی نظام قدیم

----------


## HiGh-lEvEl

ببخشین شما که میگین مشاور تحقیر ام کرد و همچنین باهاش رتبه پنج رقمی اوردید چطور قانع شدید سال دوم هم باهاش کار کنید؟

----------


## mlt

فیزیک خیلی سبز از نظر تست بهتره گاجه؟
خیلی سبز بعضی از فرمول‌ها(البته فرمول‌هایی که از فرمو‌های اصلی گرفته میشه)تو تست میگه همین هم رو اعصابه برا همین گاج میخونم چون تمام فرمول‌هارو تو درسنامه میگه

----------


## amoehsan

> فیزیک خیلی سبز از نظر تست بهتره گاجه؟
> خیلی سبز بعضی از فرمول‌ها(البته فرمول‌هایی که از فرمو‌های اصلی گرفته میشه)تو تست میگه همین هم رو اعصابه برا همین گاج میخونم چون تمام فرمول‌هارو تو درسنامه میگه


با توجه به اینکه هر دو رو دارم از نظر صرفا تست میکرو یه سرو گردن بالاتره البته برای کسی که دنبال تست خوب و پر ایده میگرده.البته پیشنهاد میکنم نیم نگاهی به مهر و ماه پایه هم داشته باشی خیلی خوبه

----------


## BHDF

سلام.میخواستم بپرسم توی دروس ریاضی و فیزیک روش مطالعه تون چه جوری بوده؟ اگه پایه ضعیفی داشته باشیم درست هست که بیشتر وقت رو روی مطالعه درس بذاریم تا تست؟باید چکار کنیم؟ممنون.

----------


## Pouya417

سلام یه سوال داشتم کنکور ۹۸ تراز بندی نظام قدیم و جدید چه طوری شده؟

----------


## Z_H..

> فیزیک خیلی سبز از نظر تست بهتره گاجه؟
> خیلی سبز بعضی از فرمول‌ها(البته فرمول‌هایی که از فرمو‌های اصلی گرفته میشه)تو تست میگه همین هم رو اعصابه برا همین گاج میخونم چون تمام فرمول‌هارو تو درسنامه میگه


من گاج رو استفاده نکردم اما خیلی سبز رو وقتی می خوندم کامل متوجه می شدم حتی بخش هایی که دبیری برام تدریس نکرده بود

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام یه سوال داشتم کنکور ۹۸ تراز بندی نظام قدیم و جدید چه طوری شده؟


سلام...
من هم مثل شما خبر ندارم

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام.میخواستم بپرسم توی دروس ریاضی و فیزیک روش مطالعه تون چه جوری بوده؟ اگه پایه ضعیفی داشته باشیم درست هست که بیشتر وقت رو روی مطالعه درس بذاریم تا تست؟باید چکار کنیم؟ممنون.


تابستان اشکالات اصلیم رو در این دو درس به کمک دبیر خصوصی برطرف کردم فصل هایی مثل تابع. کاربرد مشتق.مقاطع.حرکت شناسی و.... 
در طول سال هم با کمک درسنامه ها و تست سعی می کردم که متوجه بشم اگر باز هم مشکلی بود، اشکالات چند فصل رو می نوشتم تا یک جلسه بشه و می رفتم رفع اشکال (خصوصی)،برای بار اول که یک مبحث رو می خوندم تعدادی تست میزدم و تحلیل می کردم بعد از اینکه مطمئن شدم اصل موضوع رو فهمیدم تست زمان دار می زدم... 
به هیچ وجه این اشتباه رو نکنید، رمز موفقیت کنکور تست فراوان هست. من پارسال این اشتباه رو کردم، دبیرهای مناسبی در مدرسه نداشتم و وقت کلاس رفتن هم نبود برای همین خودم درسنامه می خوندم و دیگه به تست نمی رسیدم به خصوص در ریاضی و فیزیک... این اشتباه رو نکنید

----------


## sis.b

سلام.به نظرتون زیستو باید ساعتی خوند یا حجمی؟مثلن بگم امروز2ساعت زیست میخونم یا بگم امروز5صفحه زیست میخونم؟؟
راستی من واسه زیستم فیلمای دکتر ارامفرو دارم هر صفحه کتاب با یادداشت نکاتش تقریبا نیم ساعت تا یک ساعت وقت میگیره زیاد نیس؟ :Yahoo (21): زیست خودمم قویه ولی نکاتی که ارامفر میگه الکی نیست مهمه تا وقتی یادداشتشون میکنم کلی وقت میگیره :Yahoo (21): 
راستی زیست ای کیو سوالای پیچیده بدرد نخور نداده؟اخه تو مصاحبه یکی از رتبه های برتر نوشته بود رمز موفقیتم کنار گذاشتن ای کیو بعد عید بوده :Yahoo (35): 
غیر نشرالگو چه کتاب تستی واسه زیست خوبه؟
درک مطلب اناری بهتره یا و نترسیم از متن کیاسالار؟
ریاضی فیزیکو چجوری میخوندین؟من ریاضیم فووووووووووووق العاده ضعیفه کتاب مهر و ماهو میخونم الان فصل 0ام :Yahoo (21): رو هر صفحه هم1ساعت وقت میزارم بوخودا :Yahoo (21): تا وقتی راه حل سوالارو میخونم و سعی میکنم بفهمم(از سوالاش بدون فهمیدن رد نمیشم اول قشنگ سوالو میجوم و خوب میفهممش بعد میرم بعدی.اینه که طولانی میشه)
الان من روزامو اینطوری تقسیم بندی کردم:
روزای زوج:زیست زبان ریاضی عربی شیمی
روزای فرد:زیست ادبیات فیزیک دینی جبرانی(جبرانی ینی درسی که طی این2روز جاموندم ازش )
هرکدوم از درسا هم1ساعت و نیم.فعلا ساعت مطالعم بالا نیست همون5-6ساعته به برنامم نمیرسم.ولی دارم سعی میکنم بیشترش کنم.چطوریاس به نظرتون؟؟
راستی من همه تایممو دارم دی وی دی میبینم خدایی هم تاثیر داره اصن مدل من اینطوریه که از رو کتاب نمیفهمم باید یکی واسم توضیح بده واسه همین دی وی دی گرفتم.ولی اصن وقت نمیکنم تست بزنم چیکار کنم؟ کی ها تست بزنم؟مثلا دی وی دی زیستو نگاه میکنم فرداش درسنامه نشرالگو رو یه نگاه بندازم بعد تستارو بزنم؟یا تستارو بعد درسنامه نزنم بزارم یه مدت بعدتر؟


راستی تستای نشان دار چیه که اخر هفته واسه جمعبندی درسا میزدین واسه کانون؟؟
نحوه مطالعه ادبیات و دینی رو هم بگین لطفا؟من واسه هردوش کتابای مهروماهو دارم زیاد حال نمیکنم باهاشون.اصن حوووصلم نمیکشه دینی و ادبیات بخونم با این که نسبتا میشه گفت قوی ام تو هردوش.چه کنم؟
ممنون :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## ffatemeh

> تابستان اشکالات اصلیم رو در این دو درس به کمک دبیر خصوصی برطرف کردم فصل هایی مثل تابع. کاربرد مشتق.مقاطع.حرکت شناسی و.... 
> در طول سال هم با کمک درسنامه ها و تست سعی می کردم که متوجه بشم اگر باز هم مشکلی بود، اشکالات چند فصل رو می نوشتم تا یک جلسه بشه و می رفتم رفع اشکال (خصوصی)،برای بار اول که یک مبحث رو می خوندم تعدادی تست میزدم و تحلیل می کردم بعد از اینکه مطمئن شدم اصل موضوع رو فهمیدم تست زمان دار می زدم... 
> به هیچ وجه این اشتباه رو نکنید، رمز موفقیت کنکور تست فراوان هست. من پارسال این اشتباه رو کردم، دبیرهای مناسبی در مدرسه نداشتم و وقت کلاس رفتن هم نبود برای همین خودم درسنامه می خوندم و دیگه به تست نمی رسیدم به خصوص در ریاضی و فیزیک... این اشتباه رو نکنید


امسال ریاضی  نظام قدیم خیلی سخت بوده. شما حدودا چنددرصد زدین؟ توی فاصله دو هفته ای چطور به تمام تست های اون مبحث میرسیدین؟ و اگه نمیرسیدین بقیش رو رها میکردین؟

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام.به نظرتون زیستو باید ساعتی خوند یا حجمی؟مثلن بگم امروز2ساعت زیست میخونم یا بگم امروز5صفحه زیست میخونم؟؟
> راستی من واسه زیستم فیلمای دکتر ارامفرو دارم هر صفحه کتاب با یادداشت نکاتش تقریبا نیم ساعت تا یک ساعت وقت میگیره زیاد نیس؟زیست خودمم قویه ولی نکاتی که ارامفر میگه الکی نیست مهمه تا وقتی یادداشتشون میکنم کلی وقت میگیره
> راستی زیست ای کیو سوالای پیچیده بدرد نخور نداده؟اخه تو مصاحبه یکی از رتبه های برتر نوشته بود رمز موفقیتم کنار گذاشتن ای کیو بعد عید بوده
> غیر نشرالگو چه کتاب تستی واسه زیست خوبه؟
> درک مطلب اناری بهتره یا و نترسیم از متن کیاسالار؟
> ریاضی فیزیکو چجوری میخوندین؟من ریاضیم فووووووووووووق العاده ضعیفه کتاب مهر و ماهو میخونم الان فصل 0امرو هر صفحه هم1ساعت وقت میزارم بوخوداتا وقتی راه حل سوالارو میخونم و سعی میکنم بفهمم(از سوالاش بدون فهمیدن رد نمیشم اول قشنگ سوالو میجوم و خوب میفهممش بعد میرم بعدی.اینه که طولانی میشه)
> الان من روزامو اینطوری تقسیم بندی کردم:
> روزای زوج:زیست زبان ریاضی عربی شیمی
> روزای فرد:زیست ادبیات فیزیک دینی جبرانی(جبرانی ینی درسی که طی این2روز جاموندم ازش )
> ...


دو روشی که برای زیست گفتید باید در کنار هم اجرا بشه یعنی شما میگی من n صفحه(با توجه به توانت) رو در 2 ساعت می خونم... 
من با دیدن دی وی دی برای زیست مخالفم هر چند انتخاب با خودتونه... زیست فقط کتاب درسی و تست و تحلیل،تحلیل تست برای زیست خیلی خیلی مهمه و نکته ها رو باید از تست ها استخراج کنی نه دی وی دی یا درسنامه (من برای زیست فقط یکبار درسنامه خوندم اون هم برای مبحث ژنتیک) بهترین کتاب زیستی که خوندم، آیکیو بود، جامع و عالی و حتماااااا تست هاشو تحلیل کنید و پاسخ نامه رو مو به مو بخونید(هر چند ممکنه اشکالاتی هم داشته باشه) اون رتبه برتری که میگید منظورش این بوده که قبل از عید باید تمومش کرد که من هم همین کار رو کردم چون زیست قوی داشتم، برنامه مطالعه زیستم از قلمچی مقداری جلوتر بود... کتاب آیکیو رو اگر بتونید دوبار بخونید (با تحلیل و دقت بالا) پیشرفت فوق‌العاده ای می کنید.منابعی که استفاده کردم در چند پست قبل نوشتم... 
براي پاسخ به دو سوال درک مطلب زبان از همین امشب، شبی یک درک مطلب و کلوز حل کنید، اگر همین طور پیش برید به هر دو کتاب نیاز دارید... 
اگر مشکلتون یا ریاضی و فیزیک حل نمیشه از کلاس استفاده کنید ولی حتماااا خصوصی، هزینه اش یک مقداری زیاد میشه اما مشکلاتتون کاملا برطرف میشه... 
برنامه ای که دارید فعلاااا خوبه، سعی کنید دو روز یکبار نیم ساعت به مطالعه تون اضافه کنید تا آرام آرام ساعت مطالعتون بالا بره... حتما سعی کنید از برنامه جا نمونید و اون قسمت جبرانی از برنامه حذف بشه چون یه حالت تنبلی به آدم دست میده وقتی میدونه 2 ساعت وقت اضافه داره... 
تست خیلی خیلی مهمه شما اگر تمام دی وی دی ها رو مشاهده کنید اما تست نزنید هیییچ فایده ای نداره (من برای چند فصل از فیزیک دی وی دی دیدم اما بعدش تمام تست های کتابم رو زدم) 
متاسفانه بدی که دی وی دی داره بعد یه مدت خسته میشی اگر در توانتون هست از کلاس های خصوصی استفاده کنید... 
تست های نشاندار شامل تست هایی میشه که قبلا کار کردم و اشتباه زدم یا نزدم یا نکته جالب توجهی داشتن، این سه دسته تست رو نشاندار و برای مرور استفاده می کردم... 
اگر در ادبیات و دینی قوی هستید با نخوندن به شدت ضعیف میشوید... بهتره منابع تون رو عوض کنید.. من کتاب های ادبیات دکتر سبطی رو دیدم و به نظرم جالب بودن و برای دینی هم می تونید از گاج نقره ای استفاده کنید... سعی کنید روزانه ادبیات رو در برنامه تون داشته باشید (روزی 5 تست قرابت. 5تست ارایه. حفظ 5 شخص از اعلام)به هیچ عنوان زبان فارسی رو حذف نکنید... برای دینی اگر نظام قدیم هستید حتماااااا آیات و ترجمه و ارتباطشون با درس ها رو حفظ کنید از کتاب آیات و نکات گاج کمک بگیرید.. حفظ آیات رو هم می تونید روزانه در برنامه داشته باشید...

----------


## Z_H..

> امسال ریاضی  نظام قدیم خیلی سخت بوده. شما حدودا چنددرصد زدین؟ توی فاصله دو هفته ای چطور به تمام تست های اون مبحث میرسیدین؟ و اگه نمیرسیدین بقیش رو رها میکردین؟


درجه سختی فیزیک مثل سال های قبل و کمی ساده تر اما ریاضی مقداری سخت بود. ریاضی 75 و فیزیک 85 
ابتدا یک در میان تست ها رو پاسخ می دادم و اگر وقت می شد بقیه رو هم حل می کردم اگر وقت نمی شد رها شون می کردم و زمان مرور ازشون استفاده می کردم

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام ، برای تاسبتون به نظرتون ی دانش اموز که پایه متوسط رو به بالایی داره چه مباحثی بخونه بهتره؟ از کی و با چه ساعت مطالعه ای استارت زدین؟روزانه چندتا تست میزدین؟و اینکه برنامه ای که گفتین صرفا همین بود یا حجم مباحث هر روزو هم مشخص میکردین؟


مباحثی که ازشون ترس دارید و همیشه فرار کردید که نخونیدشون رو بخونید و رفع اشکال کنید.. 
از اول شهریور و با روزی 10 ساعت شروع کردم.. 
تعداد تست روزانه متفاوت بود اما میانگین هفته ای 4000 تست
به طور تغریبی حجم مباحث رو هم مشخص می کردم

----------


## ffatemeh

> درجه سختی فیزیک مثل سال های قبل و کمی ساده تر اما ریاضی مقداری سخت بود. ریاضی 75 و فیزیک 85 
> ابتدا یک در میان تست ها رو پاسخ می دادم و اگر وقت می شد بقیه رو هم حل می کردم اگر وقت نمی شد رها شون می کردم و زمان مرور ازشون استفاده می کردم


عالیه. امیدوارم همون نتیجه ای که دلخواهتون هست رو بگیرید

----------


## Z_H..

> راجب خوندن توی تابستون ، تعداد منابعی که باید کار کنیم و حجم مطالب هم ی توضیحی بدین ، ممنون������


توضیح دادم... لطفا پست های قبلی و بعدی رو بخونید

----------


## sis.b

> دو روشی که برای زیست گفتید باید در کنار هم اجرا بشه یعنی شما میگی من n صفحه(با توجه به توانت) رو در 2 ساعت می خونم... 
> من با دیدن دی وی دی برای زیست مخالفم هر چند انتخاب با خودتونه... زیست فقط کتاب درسی و تست و تحلیل،تحلیل تست برای زیست خیلی خیلی مهمه و نکته ها رو باید از تست ها استخراج کنی نه دی وی دی یا درسنامه (من برای زیست فقط یکبار درسنامه خوندم اون هم برای مبحث ژنتیک) بهترین کتاب زیستی که خوندم، آیکیو بود، جامع و عالی و حتماااااا تست هاشو تحلیل کنید و پاسخ نامه رو مو به مو بخونید(هر چند ممکنه اشکالاتی هم داشته باشه) اون رتبه برتری که میگید منظورش این بوده که قبل از عید باید تمومش کرد که من هم همین کار رو کردم چون زیست قوی داشتم، برنامه مطالعه زیستم از قلمچی مقداری جلوتر بود... کتاب آیکیو رو اگر بتونید دوبار بخونید (با تحلیل و دقت بالا) پیشرفت فوق‌العاده ای می کنید.منابعی که استفاده کردم در چند پست قبل نوشتم... 
> براي پاسخ به دو سوال درک مطلب زبان از همین امشب، شبی یک درک مطلب و کلوز حل کنید، اگر همین طور پیش برید به هر دو کتاب نیاز دارید... 
> اگر مشکلتون یا ریاضی و فیزیک حل نمیشه از کلاس استفاده کنید ولی حتماااا خصوصی، هزینه اش یک مقداری زیاد میشه اما مشکلاتتون کاملا برطرف میشه... 
> برنامه ای که دارید فعلاااا خوبه، سعی کنید دو روز یکبار نیم ساعت به مطالعه تون اضافه کنید تا آرام آرام ساعت مطالعتون بالا بره... حتما سعی کنید از برنامه جا نمونید و اون قسمت جبرانی از برنامه حذف بشه چون یه حالت تنبلی به آدم دست میده وقتی میدونه 2 ساعت وقت اضافه داره... 
> تست خیلی خیلی مهمه شما اگر تمام دی وی دی ها رو مشاهده کنید اما تست نزنید هیییچ فایده ای نداره (من برای چند فصل از فیزیک دی وی دی دیدم اما بعدش تمام تست های کتابم رو زدم) 
> متاسفانه بدی که دی وی دی داره بعد یه مدت خسته میشی اگر در توانتون هست از کلاس های خصوصی استفاده کنید... 
> تست های نشاندار شامل تست هایی میشه که قبلا کار کردم و اشتباه زدم یا نزدم یا نکته جالب توجهی داشتن، این سه دسته تست رو نشاندار و برای مرور استفاده می کردم... 
> اگر در ادبیات و دینی قوی هستید با نخوندن به شدت ضعیف میشوید... بهتره منابع تون رو عوض کنید.. من کتاب های ادبیات دکتر سبطی رو دیدم و به نظرم جالب بودن و برای دینی هم می تونید از گاج نقره ای استفاده کنید... سعی کنید روزانه ادبیات رو در برنامه تون داشته باشید (روزی 5 تست قرابت. 5تست ارایه. حفظ 5 شخص از اعلام)به هیچ عنوان زبان فارسی رو حذف نکنید... برای دینی اگر نظام قدیم هستید حتماااااا آیات و ترجمه و ارتباطشون با درس ها رو حفظ کنید از کتاب آیات و نکات گاج کمک بگیرید.. حفظ آیات رو هم می تونید روزانه در برنامه داشته باشید...



من اول کتاب درسی یه نگاه میندازم بعد فیلم میبینم با دقت و نکاتشو مینویسم.بعد فرداش درسنامه نشرالگو رو یه نگاه سریع میندازم و تستاشو یکی درمیون حل میکنم.بعد تحلیل میکنم و نکاتشو دوباره تو کتاب یادداشت میکنم.خوب نیس؟
تستارو بلافاصله بعد درسنامه جواب میدم اشکال نداره؟خواهرم میگه باید چند رو بگذره بعد تست بزنی ببینی یادت مونده یا نه.
کلاس هم هزینه زیادی میبره هم رفت و امدش سخته هم اینکه از راه میای خسته میشی من خودم بعد کلاس تا یکساعت استراحت نکنم سرپا نمیشم :Yahoo (21): خیلی وقتم هدر میره اینجوری
با فیلمای فیزیکم اوکیم خیلی خوبن ولی ریاضی فیلماش خوب نیست زیاد کلاسم که گفتم نمیتونم برم.از رو کتاب بخونم با این که خیلیییی زمان میبره بده؟حالا بعضی فصلاش میتونم فیلمشو ببینم.
اون2ساعت جبرانیمو چی بزارم؟ریاضی فیزیک که ضعیف ترم یا شیمیم که قوی ام؟شیمیم بهترتر شه یا ریاضی فیزیکو یکم بکشم بالا؟
شما روزی8تا درسو میخوندین تنوع زیادی باعث خسته شدن و حواس پرتیتون نمیشد؟

----------


## Z_H..

> برنامتون همین بود یا حجم مطالب هر درسی رو توی روز روهم مشخص میکردین؟ از کی استارت زدین چ با چه ساعت مطالعه ای ؟ روزانه چقدر تست میزدین؟‌ی دانش اموز با پایه متوسط رو به بالا تراز (۶۷۰۰) چه مباحثیو بخونه بهتره ؟‌تابستون دقیقا روی چیا وقت بذاره و چندتا منبع رو کار کنه؟ اگه میشه ی عکس از برنامتون برای ی ازمون رو بذارین


چند روزی به خاطر کار پدرم رفتیم مسافرت. برگشتم، چشم

----------


## Z_H..

> من اول کتاب درسی یه نگاه میندازم بعد فیلم میبینم با دقت و نکاتشو مینویسم.بعد فرداش درسنامه نشرالگو رو یه نگاه سریع میندازم و تستاشو یکی درمیون حل میکنم.بعد تحلیل میکنم و نکاتشو دوباره تو کتاب یادداشت میکنم.خوب نیس؟
> تستارو بلافاصله بعد درسنامه جواب میدم اشکال نداره؟خواهرم میگه باید چند رو بگذره بعد تست بزنی ببینی یادت مونده یا نه.
> کلاس هم هزینه زیادی میبره هم رفت و امدش سخته هم اینکه از راه میای خسته میشی من خودم بعد کلاس تا یکساعت استراحت نکنم سرپا نمیشمخیلی وقتم هدر میره اینجوری
> با فیلمای فیزیکم اوکیم خیلی خوبن ولی ریاضی فیلماش خوب نیست زیاد کلاسم که گفتم نمیتونم برم.از رو کتاب بخونم با این که خیلیییی زمان میبره بده؟حالا بعضی فصلاش میتونم فیلمشو ببینم.
> اون2ساعت جبرانیمو چی بزارم؟ریاضی فیزیک که ضعیف ترم یا شیمیم که قوی ام؟شیمیم بهترتر شه یا ریاضی فیزیکو یکم بکشم بالا؟
> شما روزی8تا درسو میخوندین تنوع زیادی باعث خسته شدن و حواس پرتیتون نمیشد؟


اگر وقت زیادی ازتون گرفته نمیشه و رشد درصد دارید به همین روش ادامه بدید... 
ابتدا تست ها رو یک در میان بزنید، دو سه روز بعد بقیه رو حل کنید... چیزی که خواهرتون گفتن برای عمومی ها صدق می کنه اما اختصاصی مشکلی نداره که بلافاصله تست بزنید... 
اگر از کلاس خصوصی استفاده کنید به اون شدت خسته نمیشید ... اگر نمی تونید که دیگه چاره ای جز خوندن درسنامه نیست... 
براي همه درس ها به اندازه کافی وقت بگذارید.. این تصور که فیزیک و ریاضی مهم نیست پس وقتشون رو کم کنم بدم به شیمی زیست با عث شکست میشه... به نظرم دو ساعت اضافه رو برای 
ریاضی صرف کنید...
خیر، خیلی هم با تمرکز می خوندم... شما هم لطفا ساعت مطالعه تون رو بالا ببرید

----------


## دندانپزشک آینده

سلام ببخشید من راستش مشکل خواب دارم همیشه میخوام 6 صبح پاشم اما نمیتونم اینو میدونم که هر کس هدفشو دوست داشته باشه براش پا میشه اما من با اینکه هدفمو میخوام کلا نمیتونم پا بشم خوابم زیاده کسی هست کمک کنه راهکار بده؟ :8:

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام ببخشید من راستش مشکل خواب دارم همیشه میخوام 6 صبح پاشم اما نمیتونم اینو میدونم که هر کس هدفشو دوست داشته باشه براش پا میشه اما من با اینکه هدفمو میخوام کلا نمیتونم پا بشم خوابم زیاده کسی هست کمک کنه راهکار بده؟


می تونید به روانپزشک مراجعه کنید.. من هم پارسال این مشکل رو داشتم

----------


## دندانپزشک آینده

> می تونید به روانپزشک مراجعه کنید.. من هم پارسال این مشکل رو داشتم


خب شما چطور مشکل رو حل کردید؟

----------


## ali_12

سلام
عذر میخوام من یک مشکل بزرگ دارم اینه که توی آزمونها و کنکور خیلی خیلی زمان  کم می آرم.هم عمومی و هم اختصاصی.البته درسهارو هم خیلی عمقی و مفهمومی یاد می گیرم.ولی سر جلسه قفل میکنم و حوصله حل سوالاتم را هم ندارم .چی کار باید بکنم که مشکلم حل بشه.ممنونم

----------


## Z_H..

> خب شما چطور مشکل رو حل کردید؟


گفتم که.. به روانپزشک مراجعه کنید و مشلکتون رو براش توضیح بدید

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام
> عذر میخوام من یک مشکل بزرگ دارم اینه که توی آزمونها و کنکور خیلی خیلی زمان  کم می آرم.هم عمومی و هم اختصاصی.البته درسهارو هم خیلی عمقی و مفهمومی یاد می گیرم.ولی سر جلسه قفل میکنم و حوصله حل سوالاتم را هم ندارم .چی کار باید بکنم که مشکلم حل بشه.ممنونم


تو خونه تست زمان دار خیلی خیلی زیاد بزنید... دقت کنید زمان دار باشه

----------


## sis.b

> اگر وقت زیادی ازتون گرفته نمیشه و رشد درصد دارید به همین روش ادامه بدید... 
> ابتدا تست ها رو یک در میان بزنید، دو سه روز بعد بقیه رو حل کنید... چیزی که خواهرتون گفتن برای عمومی ها صدق می کنه اما اختصاصی مشکلی نداره که بلافاصله تست بزنید... 
> اگر از کلاس خصوصی استفاده کنید به اون شدت خسته نمیشید ... اگر نمی تونید که دیگه چاره ای جز خوندن درسنامه نیست... 
> براي همه درس ها به اندازه کافی وقت بگذارید.. این تصور که فیزیک و ریاضی مهم نیست پس وقتشون رو کم کنم بدم به شیمی زیست با عث شکست میشه... به نظرم دو ساعت اضافه رو برای 
> ریاضی صرف کنید...
> خیر، خیلی هم با تمرکز می خوندم... شما هم لطفا ساعت مطالعه تون رو بالا ببرید



چشم مرسی ممنون یه عالمه موفق باشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## HiGh-lEvEl

سلام        @Z_H..

میگم که شما واسه ازمونای کانون بین دو هفته
برای فیزیک و ریاضی هر کدوم چه تعداد تست میزدید؟

ترتیب زدت تست های کتاب ها کمک اموزشیتون چطور بود؟
(مثلا اول نشان دار های کتاب x بعد کتاب w و....)

سال دوم اول‌ین تراز کانونتون چند بود؟ اخر‌ین اش چند بود؟

پیشاپیش از پاسخگویی تون سپاس گذارم♡

----------


## دندانپزشک آینده

> گفتم که.. به روانپزشک مراجعه کنید و مشلکتون رو براش توضیح بدید


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## دلنیا

سلام .
برای ادبیات طبق بودجه بندی کانون پیش میرفتید؟ در برنامه درس به درس هست یعنی شما برای هر درس قرابت و ارایه و ... کار می کردید یا نه طبق روال هر روزهمون تعداد تستی که گذاشته بودید رو کار می کردید که ممکن بود به بودجه بندی ازمون هم نخوره؟

----------


## samankh

شما در سال دوم کنکورتون برای کدام یک از دروس به کلاس کنکور رفتید؟

----------


## Parla11

سلام :Y (518): 

_واسه ما نظام جدیدا تو سال دوازدهم به غیر از اینکه باید روزای بیشتری بریم مدرسه،یه چندتا درس هم ظاهرا باید بخونیم که ربطی به کنکور نداره، حالا نمیدونم یکیه دوتاس ولی بهرحال نسبت به نظام قدیم که کمتر میومدن و درس اضافه نداشتن قضیه یه جوریه. بنظر شما کار اشتباهیه که من بعضی روزا نرم مدرسه خودم بشینم درسمو واسه کنکوربخونم؟ معلما هم تومدرسه کارشاخی نمیکنن.

_منبع شماواسه فیزیک چی بود؟

_وقتی برنامه مدرسه از برنامه قلمچی خیلی عقب بود شماچیکارمیکردی؟

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام        @Z_H..
> 
> میگم که شما واسه ازمونای کانون بین دو هفته
> برای فیزیک و ریاضی هر کدوم چه تعداد تست میزدید؟
> 
> ترتیب زدت تست های کتاب ها کمک اموزشیتون چطور بود؟
> (مثلا اول نشان دار های کتاب x بعد کتاب w و....)
> 
> سال دوم اول‌ین تراز کانونتون چند بود؟ اخر‌ین اش چند بود؟
> ...


تعداد تست بستگی به مبحث درس داشت اما به طور میانگین 800 تست می زدم... 
براي تست زدن اول زوج ها سپس فردها رو کار می کردم. برآیم ور ابتدا تست های نشان دار بعد اگر تستی باقی مونده بود کار می کردم... 
من تا آذر ماه آزمون های گاج رو شرکت می کردم که ترازم 7200 تا 7300 بود. آذر ماه آزمونم رو تغییر دادم و هم زمان یه مشکل خانوادگی برام پیش اومد که باعث شد افت زیادی کنم و اولین آزمون کانون ترازم 6100 شد :Yahoo (31):  بعد از اون رشد کردم تا 24 خرداد به تراز 7200 رسیدم

----------


## Z_H..

> 


من جدی گفتم دوست عزیز... 
اگر ناراحت شدید عذر می خوام... 
مراجعه به روانپزشک یک کار عادیه که گاهی برای هر شخصی لازمه... خودم به خاطر اضطراب شدیدی که داشتم به روانپزشک مراجعه کردم...

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام .
> برای ادبیات طبق بودجه بندی کانون پیش میرفتید؟ در برنامه درس به درس هست یعنی شما برای هر درس قرابت و ارایه و ... کار می کردید یا نه طبق روال هر روزهمون تعداد تستی که گذاشته بودید رو کار می کردید که ممکن بود به بودجه بندی ازمون هم نخوره؟


ارایه و قرابت رو جدای از بودجه کار می کردم، جز خورده ریزه ها (در پست های قبلی گفتم شامل چه چیزهایی میشه) تست می زدم.... طبق بودجه قلمچی هم درس به درس می خوندم و جلو می رفتم و تست های آون درس رو از کتاب خیلی سبز جامع می زدم(همه تست ها نه، تا هرجا که می رسیدم)

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام
> 
> _واسه ما نظام جدیدا تو سال دوازدهم به غیر از اینکه باید روزای بیشتری بریم مدرسه،یه چندتا درس هم ظاهرا باید بخونیم که ربطی به کنکور نداره، حالا نمیدونم یکیه دوتاس ولی بهرحال نسبت به نظام قدیم که کمتر میومدن و درس اضافه نداشتن قضیه یه جوریه. بنظر شما کار اشتباهیه که من بعضی روزا نرم مدرسه خودم بشینم درسمو واسه کنکوربخونم؟ معلما هم تومدرسه کارشاخی نمیکنن.
> 
> _منبع شماواسه فیزیک چی بود؟
> 
> _وقتی برنامه مدرسه از برنامه قلمچی خیلی عقب بود شماچیکارمیکردی؟


اگر واقعا دبیرهای مناسبی ندارید و تدریس شون تاثیری بر یادگیری شما نداره و اگر خودتون درس ها رو بخونید متجه میشید مشکلی نیست چند روزی مدرسه نرید.... 
براي فیزیک از چهار جلدی خیلی سبز استفاده کردم و در جمع بندی از ده سال کنکور آبی قلمچی... 
من امسال فارغ التحصیل بودم اما شما سعی کنید با برنامه قلچی پیش برید..

----------


## H.R.R

سلام
روشتون تو مطالعه درس زیست چطور بود؟

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام
> روشتون تو مطالعه درس زیست چطور بود؟


سلام... 
در پست های قبلی پاسخ شما رو دادم... لطفا مطالعه کنید..

----------


## nani87

> 


دوست عزیز،بنظرم اگه مشکل خاب داری اول ببین دلیلش چیه،چون خیلی کمک میکنه حلش کنی!مثلا میتونه دلیلش اختلال تو عملکرد هورمونی و..باشه؛میتونه شب بیداری باشه؛شاید اصلا عادت خابتون همین بوده و الان میخاید تغییرش بدید(یا مثلا تازه اینجوری شدید)احتمالا اگر دلیلش رو بدونید خیلی ب حلش کمک میکنه.تهش هم اگر بخاطر شیوه زندگی و شرایط نبود،یک آزمایش که یک دکتر عمومی هم واستون بنویسه میشه حلش کرد؛روانپزشک رو بنظرم واقعا باید زماگی برید پیشش که کلا نمیتونید خودتونو مدیریت کنی؛یا واقعا انگیزه بیدار شدن نداری...شاید الان میگی وقت دارم و پشت گوش میندازی!که اگر پیش صدهزارتا روانپزشکم بری بعیدمیدونم مفیدباشه،منم مشکل خاب داشتم؛که بخاطر دلایل هورمونی و بدنی بود؛بعدشم که خوب شد تودم تمبلی میکردم؛دلایل انگیزشی هم خیلی روم تاثیر داشت؛وقتی مثبت فکرمیکردم مثل فشنگ ازجام پامیشدم..اول دنبالش دلیلش باش راه حل خودشو نشون میده..
درآخرمعذرت بخاطراظهارفضل؛چون منم مشکل خاب داشتم اینار  گفتم

----------


## amoehsan

> سلام .
> برای ادبیات طبق بودجه بندی کانون پیش میرفتید؟ در برنامه درس به درس هست یعنی شما برای هر درس قرابت و ارایه و ... کار می کردید یا نه طبق روال هر روزهمون تعداد تستی که گذاشته بودید رو کار می کردید که ممکن بود به بودجه بندی ازمون هم نخوره؟


راجب ادبیات باید اینو بگم که شما اگه ازمون میدید باید درس به درس بخونید وگرنه تراز افت میکنه.و نکته ی مهمش اینه که جدا از برنامه ازمون شما باید حتما مبحثی مطالعه کنید مثلا شبی 5 تست ارایه و دستور و قرابت که در کل 20 دقیقه هم وقتتون رو نمیگیره(با تحلیل پاسخنامه)

----------


## BHDF

> تابستان اشکالات اصلیم رو در این دو درس به کمک دبیر خصوصی برطرف کردم فصل هایی مثل تابع. کاربرد مشتق.مقاطع.حرکت شناسی و.... 
> در طول سال هم با کمک درسنامه ها و تست سعی می کردم که متوجه بشم اگر باز هم مشکلی بود، اشکالات چند فصل رو می نوشتم تا یک جلسه بشه و می رفتم رفع اشکال (خصوصی)،برای بار اول که یک مبحث رو می خوندم تعدادی تست میزدم و تحلیل می کردم بعد از اینکه مطمئن شدم اصل موضوع رو فهمیدم تست زمان دار می زدم... 
> به هیچ وجه این اشتباه رو نکنید، رمز موفقیت کنکور تست فراوان هست. من پارسال این اشتباه رو کردم، دبیرهای مناسبی در مدرسه نداشتم و وقت کلاس رفتن هم نبود برای همین خودم درسنامه می خوندم و دیگه به تست نمی رسیدم به خصوص در ریاضی و فیزیک... این اشتباه رو نکنید


خیلی خیلی ممنونم از توضیحاتتون.
فقط یه سوال دیگه بعد از خوندن هر مبحث چه تعداد تست آموزشی میزدید و اینکه دفعه ی بعدی فقط تست زمان دار میزدید؟
به نظر شما اگه وقت کمتری روی جزوه بذارم و از طریق تست یادبگیرم یعنی تست آموزشی بیشتری بزنم به نسبت٬ توی این دروس درسته؟

----------


## Z_H..

> خیلی خیلی ممنونم از توضیحاتتون.
> فقط یه سوال دیگه بعد از خوندن هر مبحث چه تعداد تست آموزشی میزدید و اینکه دفعه ی بعدی فقط تست زمان دار میزدید؟
> به نظر شما اگه وقت کمتری روی جزوه بذارم و از طریق تست یادبگیرم یعنی تست آموزشی بیشتری بزنم به نسبت٬ توی این دروس درسته؟


یک سوم کل تست های آون مبحث رو به صورت تست آموزشی کار می کردم و نت برداری می کردم، دوباره یک دور کتاب یا جزوه به همراه نکاتی که داشتم رو مرور می کردم بعد تست زمان دار کار می کردم....
حتما مفاهیم کلی یک مبحث رو از جزوه یا کتاب درسی(جزوه برای ریاضی و فیزیک، کتاب درسی برای زیست و شیمی) بخونید و بعد شروع کنید به تست زدن.. اوایل سخته، خیلی کند پیش میری، کلافه میشی.. ولی بعدا عادی میشه... نکات و جزئیات رو از تست ها استخراج کن به جای این که بشینی نکته های جزوه رو حفظ کنی... حتما نکاتی که پیدا می کنی رو یادداشت کن تا برای مرور استفاده کنی...

----------


## mlt

شما تو فرجه دو‌هفته‌ای قلمچی هم ازمون میدادی از کتاب‌هایی مثل موج‌ازمون؟
یا فقط تلاش میکردی که مباحث تموم بشن و جمعبندی کنی۲-۳روز اخر رو؟

----------


## Z_H..

> شما تو فرجه دو‌هفته‌ای قلمچی هم ازمون میدادی از کتاب‌هایی مثل موج‌ازمون؟
> یا فقط تلاش میکردی که مباحث تموم بشن و جمعبندی کنی۲-۳روز اخر رو؟


دو سه روز آخر(بیشتر سه شنبه و چهارشنبه چون پنجشنبه برای تورق سریع و یاداوری هست) از کتاب های موج آزمون استفاده می کردم البته گاهی که بودجه سنگین بود فقط چهارشنبه می رسیدم... 
اگر هم نتونستی از در طول سال از کتاب های موج آزمون استفاده کنید اصلا نگران نشید، برای جمع بندی (از اول اردیبهشت) ازشون به خوبی استفاده کنید... 
سعی کنید موج آزمون زیست رو چندین بار بخونید(خودم سه بار خوندم از اردیبهشت، متاسفانه دیر پیداش کردم و گرنه بیشتر می خوندم) طوری که همه نکاتش رو حفظ باشید... از روش های طرح سوالش ایده بگیرید... کتاب عالی هست

----------


## hero93

> من اگر به خودم فشار نمی آوردم نمی تونستم کنکورم رو اونطور که می خوام تمام کنم... باید سختی هاشو به جون بخری... 
> من روزهای بود تا ساعت 3 شب بیدار بودم و 16 ساعت مطالعه داشتم که این کار در نظر خیلی ها اشتباهه... 
> مشکل کنکوری ها این هست که همیشه طبق یک چهارچوب خاصی رفتار و عمل می کنن و فکر می کنن اگر از این چهارچوب خارج بشن نمی تونن موفق بشن... طبق توانایی ها و سطح انتظار خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید دوست عزیز.... 
> و بدونید برای رتبه د درصد خوب باید سختی و زحمت کشید... 
> من پارسال نمره چشم هام 1 بود و الان به 4 رسیده... وزنم به شدت کم شد و ریزش مو گرفتم.. 
> باید برای هدفت تلاش کنی


با تمام احترامی که برای شما دارم با این نظرتون کاملا مخالفم من  هم قبلا این جوری فکر می کردم اما نتیجه ای نگرفتم و نتیجه من از وقتی شروع شد که به حرف مشاورم گوش کردم و عمل کردم (البته من دو تا مشاور داشتم مشاور اولم از همین حرف های غیر اصولی زیاد می زد اما مشاوره دومم که از طریق مجله آزمون قلم چی از طریق رتبه  تک رقمی باش آشنا شدم اصلا اعتقادی به همچین کارهایی نداشت) الان با تمام وجودم به عنوان کسی که نتیجه گرفته میگم موفقیت در کنکور احتیاجی به کارهای عجیب غریب و یا پکیج فلان موسسه کنکوری نداره شاید یه نفر مثل شما از این طریق نتیجه گرفته به هر حال موفقیت یک راه که نداره اما وقتی راه های بهتر هست چرا این راه
حتی محمد احمدی رتبه 1 سال 95 دیگه بهتراز رتبه یک که نداریم می گفت کسی که رتبه ده هزار میشه ممکن خودشو تو خونه حبس کنه اما من در کنار درس که داشتم هفته ای 3 بار ورزش هم داشتم 
موفق باشید

----------


## Z_H..

> با تمام احترامی که برای شما دارم با این نظرتون کاملا مخالفم من  هم قبلا این جوری فکر می کردم اما نتیجه ای نگرفتم و نتیجه من از وقتی شروع شد که به حرف مشاورم گوش کردم و عمل کردم (البته من دو تا مشاور داشتم مشاور اولم از همین حرف های غیر اصولی زیاد می زد اما مشاوره دومم که از طریق مجله آزمون قلم چی از طریق رتبه  تک رقمی باش آشنا شدم اصلا اعتقادی به همچین کارهایی نداشت) الان با تمام وجودم به عنوان کسی که نتیجه گرفته میگم موفقیت در کنکور احتیاجی به کارهای عجیب غریب و یا پکیج فلان موسسه کنکوری نداره شاید یه نفر مثل شما از این طریق نتیجه گرفته به هر حال موفقیت یک راه که نداره اما وقتی راه های بهتر هست چرا این راه
> حتی محمد احمدی رتبه 1 سال 95 دیگه بهتراز رتبه یک که نداریم می گفت کسی که رتبه ده هزار میشه ممکن خودشو تو خونه حبس کنه اما من در کنار درس که داشتم هفته ای 3 بار ورزش هم داشتم 
> موفق باشید


هر کسی به یک شکل موفق میشه دوست عزیز.... 
من پایه بسیار ضعیفی داشتم و رتبه پارسالم 15000 بود و می خواستم همین امسال کار رو تموم کنم... پس نیاز به ساعت مطالعه بالا داشتم... رتبه یک که شما مثال می زنید از اول دبیرستان مطالعه مستمر داشتن پس فقط نیاز به مرور مطالب داشتن نه یادگیری... نظر شما هم محترم، من فقط تجربه ام رو گفتم و دوستان دیگری هم داشتم که با یکسال مطالعه از رتبه 9000به 200 رسیدن و الان پزشکی دانشگاه ایران می خونن اما یکسال از همه چیز زدن

----------


## ifmvi

*زهرا جان پیشنهادت برای عربی بعد از کار کردن خیلی سبز چیه؟( پایه ی عربیم خوبه )*

----------


## Z_H..

> *زهرا جان پیشنهادت برای عربی بعد از کار کردن خیلی سبز چیه؟( پایه ی عربیم خوبه )*


سلام عزیزم.... 
عربی خیلی سبز برای پایه های ضعیف و متوسط مناسب ترین کتابه اما تست کمی داره، همون تعداد تستی که داره رو خیلی خوب تحلیل و بررسی کرده و از پاسخنامه اش میشه خیلی چیزها یاد گرفت.. به این خاطر روش تاکید دارم، می دونم بهترین کتاب عربی هست(خودم دوبار خوندمش، یک یار در ول سال و همزمان با آزمون ها، یک بار در دوران جمع بندی به صورت فشرده) .. اگر تمام کردید یا همزمان با خوندن خیلی سبز از نشرالگو جامع استفاده کن، یه بدی داره این که پاسخنامه اش خیلی دقیق و مثل خیلی سبز نیست... دوران جمع بندی یا برای جمع بندی دوهفته ای هم موج آزمون فوق‌العاده است،هر چی بخونیش کمه (البته تست هاش) سعی کن در جمع بندی دو هفته ای(آخر هفته دوم) ازش استفاده کنی که تا اردیبهشت یک دور بخونی و از اردیبهشت به بعد هم یه دور... 
موفق باشی مهربون

----------


## saarland

سلام ،لطف میکنید در مورد نحوه تست زنی کمی توضیح بدین ،من تا ب حال تست نزدم و نمیدونم چطور باید شروع کنم تست زدنو.شما اشاره کرده بودید یک سوم تست ها رو ابتدا میزدین و مابقیش رو زماندار ،فاصله این دو مدل تست زنی چقد باید باشه.
چه زمانی باید تست یه مبحث رو بزنم بلافاصله بعد از خوندنش ؟

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام ،لطف میکنید در مورد نحوه تست زنی کمی توضیح بدین ،من تا ب حال تست نزدم و نمیدونم چطور باید شروع کنم تست زدنو.شما اشاره کرده بودید یک سوم تست ها رو ابتدا میزدین و مابقیش رو زماندار ،فاصله این دو مدل تست زنی چقد باید باشه.
> چه زمانی باید تست یه مبحث رو بزنم بلافاصله بعد از خوندنش ؟


در درس های عمومی فاصله مطالعه کتاب درسی با تست باید حدود یک یا دو روز باشه (هر چند حدود 10 تا 20 تست بعد از مطالعه درس خوبه که زده بشه.. خودم این کار رو می کردم)
برای درس های اختصاصی :
زیست:اول کتاب درسی رو یک یا دوبار سریع روخوانی کنید تا متوجه اصل مطلب بشید... سپس یک سوم کل تست های اون مبحث رو به صورت تست آموزشی(یعنی هر یک تستی که میزنی بعدش فورا به پاسخنامه مراجعه و تحلیل و بررسیش کن) حل و بررسی کنید و نکات شون رو در کتاب بنوسید(کتاب درسی رو خیلی شلوغ نکنید.. فقط نکات مهم) بعد متن کتاب درسی و نکاتی رو که یادداشت کردید رو با دقت زیادی بخونید سپس بقیه تست های اون مبحث رو به صورت زمان دار کار کنید اما تحلیل و بررسی رو به هیچ وجه فراموش نکنید.... اگر این ترتیبی که گفتم حفظ بشه فاصله زمانی بین تست و مطالعه هم درست پیش میره... 
شیمی:حفظیاتش رو دقیقا مثل زیست پیش برید اما برای مسائل : حتما سعی کنید درسنامه مبتکران رو برای مسائل بخونید و مثال ها رو حل و بررسی کنید، یک دفترچه داشته باشید و همه فرمول ها (همچنین واکنش ها و ساختار های معروف کتاب که باید بلد باشی) رو داخلش بنویسید، یک سوم تست ها رو به صورت آموزشی و بعد که یاد گرفتید به صورت زمان دار حل کنید... برای رعایت فاصله بین تست ها سعی کنید مسائل و مفاهیم رو با هم پیش ببرید... 
ریاضی و فیزیک:اول یک درسنامه یا جزوه مختصر بخونید ومثال ها رو حل کنید، مثل شیمی برای هر درس دفترچه ای برای نوشتن فرمول ها (در فیزیک واحدها رو هم مشخص کنید) داشته باشید و هم زمان با خوندن جزوه یا درسنامه فرمول ها رو جمع آوری کنید... در این دو درس و همچنین مسائل شیمی با درسنامه و جزوه خوندن راه به جایی نمی برید... باید تا جایی که می تونید تست بزنید و نکات و روش های جدید رو از تست های مختلف استخراج کنید.. در این دروس هم اول یک سوم تست ها آموزشی بعد اگر راه افتادید زمان دار... لازم نیست از همون اول با زمان استاندارد پیش برید... صبر داشته باشید، آرام آرام سرعت تست زنی و مطالعه تون بالا میره
امیدوارم پاسخ سوالاتتون رو داده باشم

----------


## xaniar97

سلام کسی که 3 سال از درس دور بوده و هیچی بلد نیست به نظرتون میتونه به فیزیوتراپی برسد

----------


## ffatemeh

سلام. برای قرابت اوایل چقدر اشتباه میزدین؟ من هر 15 تا 3 تارو اشتباه میزنم. به نظرم زیاده

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام کسی که 3 سال از درس دور بوده و هیچی بلد نیست به نظرتون میتونه به فیزیوتراپی برسد


از امید دادن الکی و بی خود متنفرم... 
اگر تمام تلاش خودش رو شبانه روز بکنه و درست درس بخونه هییییییچ چیز بعید نیست و هر غیر ممکن رو می تونه ممکن کنه.... 
هیچ مشاوری و حتی پدر و مادرم قبول نداشتن که می تونم رتبه 15000 رو به زیر 500 تبدیل کنم اما الان همون افراد من رو تشویق می کنند و میگن کاش پارسال اون حرف ها رو بهت نمی زدیم.... 
از اول بودن نترس و حتی اگر کسی قبل از شما این کار رو انجام نداده این جرات رو داشته باش که اولین نفری باشی این کار رو کردی... به خودت اجازه بده که سال دیگه وقتی به آیینه نگاه کردی مجبور نباشی از خودت خجالت بکشی و سرت رو پایین بندازی... حرف مردم هییییییچ ارزشی برات نداشته باشه... امیدوارم موفق بشی

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام. برای قرابت اوایل چقدر اشتباه میزدین؟ من هر 15 تا 3 تارو اشتباه میزنم. به نظرم زیاده


اوایل تعداد اشتباه اصلا مهم نیست فقط ببینید چرا اشتباه زدید و اگر چیزی هست که بلد نیستید حتما یاد بگیرید، اگر تو یک کتاب پیداش نکردید از کتاب های دیگه کمک بگیرید خلاصه اشتباهاتتون رو رها نکنید

----------


## ffatemeh

> اوایل تعداد اشتباه اصلا مهم نیست فقط ببینید چرا اشتباه زدید و اگر چیزی هست که بلد نیستید حتما یاد بگیرید، اگر تو یک کتاب پیداش نکردید از کتاب های دیگه کمک بگیرید خلاصه اشتباهاتتون رو رها نکنید


کمی بی دقتی و گاهی هم متوجه معنی ابیات نمیشم

----------


## Z_H..

> کمی بی دقتی و گاهی هم متوجه معنی ابیات نمیشم


سعی کن روی اشتباهاتت تمرکز کنی... 
بیت هایی که متوجه نمیشی و اشتباه پاسخ میدی رو به همراه مفهوم تو یه دفترچه بنویس و چند وقت یکبار تکرار کن... من با بیت های پر تکرار کنکور این کار رو کردم

----------


## ffatemeh

> سعی کن روی اشتباهاتت تمرکز کنی... 
> بیت هایی که متوجه نمیشی و اشتباه پاسخ میدی رو به همراه مفهوم تو یه دفترچه بنویس و چند وقت یکبار تکرار کن... من با بیت های پر تکرار کنکور این کار رو کردم


زبان فارسی خیلی ادمو دق میده. اونو چطور خوندین؟ کنکور خوب زدین تستاشو؟

----------


## Z_H..

> زبان فارسی خیلی ادمو دق میده. اونو چطور خوندین؟ کنکور خوب زدین تستاشو؟


من هم تا بهمن ماه تست هاشو نمی زدم و خیلی مشکل داشتم تا دی وی دی های آقاي عبدالمحمدی رو دیدم... از دی وی دی دیدن خیلی بدم میومد ولی به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستانم این رو دیدم و بعد از کتاب مبحثی  نشرالگو تست زیادی زدم... همه سوالات زبان فارسی رو پاسخ دادم :Yahoo (1): 
پیشنهاد می کنم ببینید، من با دیدنش دیگه مشکلی با زبان فارسی نداشتم اما حتماااااا بعدش تست خیلی زیادی کار کنید تا نتیجه بده

----------


## BHDF

> یک سوم کل تست های آون مبحث رو به صورت تست آموزشی کار می کردم و نت برداری می کردم، دوباره یک دور کتاب یا جزوه به همراه نکاتی که داشتم رو مرور می کردم بعد تست زمان دار کار می کردم....
> حتما مفاهیم کلی یک مبحث رو از جزوه یا کتاب درسی(جزوه برای ریاضی و فیزیک، کتاب درسی برای زیست و شیمی) بخونید و بعد شروع کنید به تست زدن.. اوایل سخته، خیلی کند پیش میری، کلافه میشی.. ولی بعدا عادی میشه... نکات و جزئیات رو از تست ها استخراج کن به جای این که بشینی نکته های جزوه رو حفظ کنی... حتما نکاتی که پیدا می کنی رو یادداشت کن تا برای مرور استفاده کنی...


خیلی ممنونم از راهنماییهاتون.حتما استفاده میکنم.

----------


## دلنیا

> من هم تا بهمن ماه تست هاشو نمی زدم و خیلی مشکل داشتم تا دی وی دی های آقاي عبدالمحمدی رو دیدم... از دی وی دی دیدن خیلی بدم میومد ولی به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستانم این رو دیدم و بعد از کتاب مبحثی  نشرالگو تست زیادی زدم... همه سوالات زبان فارسی رو پاسخ دادم
> پیشنهاد می کنم ببینید، من با دیدنش دیگه مشکلی با زبان فارسی نداشتم اما حتماااااا بعدش تست خیلی زیادی کار کنید تا نتیجه بده


دی وی دی های ایشون رو از کجا باید تهیه کرد؟

----------


## Sina521

سلام. میخواستم در مورد نحوه زمانی تست ها بدونم که کی آموزشی بزنیم که زمان دار و کی دوره کنیم؟ چون مثلا یه درس اگر تمام کردیم تستاشو بالاخره باید دوره بشه

----------


## mahrooo

سلام ، شما در روز چند ساعت درس میخوندید؟ 

وچند ساعت رو صرف استراحت خودتون میکردید؟

و اینکه همیشه بعد از ازمون که نتیجه ها میومده ، احساس ناامیدی نمیکردید مثلا از نتیجه خودتون راضی نباشید؟

----------


## ffatemeh

چرا استارتر اخراج شده؟

----------


## ifmvi

*سوالِ منم هست*

----------


## ffatemeh

امروز فعالیت داشتن پس چرا نمیتونم بهش پیام بدم؟

----------

